# Breeding question? How many litters, how quick?



## jpgsds (Jan 5, 2013)

I have polled the audience and got a few recommendations for a pup's breeder I am strongly considering. The problem is that the Dam "Jill" is due January 27, 2013. When searching the breeders website I noticed that this same Jill and same Sire Ax had another liter that was born 7/23/12. Are pups just six months apart okay? Is that a healthy breed practice? Just wanted to make sure. This is likely my last concern with this breeder. Thank you and there are links to what I am referring to below so you can see for yourself. If this is not okay would you please refer me to a breeder you would buy a puppy from (Doesn't have to have crazy drive... just want a healthy family dog to train). At this point I don't care about the cost, I just want a healthy, great temperament GSD for my family. Thanks again.

VooDoo vom Theishof: DOB: 7/23/12
VooDoo vom Theishof

Y litter due by same Dam Jill vom Theishof: Expected 1/27/13 (6 months apart):
vom Theishof's Upcoming Litters


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is ok for a bitch to be bred back to back, but not continuously.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

From what I've read here, yes, it's okay.


----------

